
Coronavirus got to the Siberian-based IT company - Headqq
https://www.purrweb.com/blog/how-coronavirus-got-to-purrweb/
======
ailideex
Sanction and fine the Chinese communist party and their officers for the
catastrophe they inflicted on the world. Never again.

